# Lea-Hutaff this weekend



## metzler151 (Dec 2, 2015)

Going to Lea-Hutaff this weekend to surf fish.... any words of wisdom?


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Keep an eye on your fishing equipment at all times if you are spending the night. Other than that good luck. I used to surf fish that island as a kid in the 70's.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I found some video's to help you get the "lay of the land" . . . I had never heard of this area, until now.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Won't be at Lea-Hutaff but will be on Hatteras. I use to leave stuff out. I always camp in a fifth wheel. About 12 years ago I was at Camp Hatteras campground and was bragging to a friend that had recently had something stolen that I'd never had anything taken from any camp ground. That night someone walked away with some fishing gear. Now I bring a 15' cable and lock everything down that I can't lock in my vehicle or in my storage compartments. Don't trust Anyone or anywhere.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

go ocean side, use fresh bait, You should NOT be disappointed! :fishing:


----------



## metzler151 (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks for all the info. There will be several of us on the trip and usually we fish through the night so security should not be an issue. From what I have read the North end of the island tends to be better fishing. Anyone know if there is any truth to this?


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Do not know what bullred is talking about. Never heard of any issues of theft on Hutaff island. Been fishing Hutaff since 1960's. You might not even see another person. A lot of drum memories from there. good luck - glenn


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

agree with glenn, that place is deserted literally. u should get into 'em


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

How do you get there? Boat or helicopter?


----------



## metzler151 (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks for all the good info. Hopefully we will have some good photos to share next week. 

We will be dropped off by boat and will have one jet ski just incase we need to make a supply run. Wishful thinking that we will need more bait and cooler space.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

metzler151 said:


> Thanks for all the good info. Hopefully we will have some good photos to share next week.
> 
> We will be dropped off by boat and will have one jet ski just incase we need to make a supply run. Wishful thinking that we will need more bait and cooler space.


Have a great Trip !

*https://www.google.com/maps/place/Lea-Hutaff+Island/@34.327522,-77.7148691,7460m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x89a993d9efff18bb:0x6c970f005120f9d4!8m2!3d34.3223857!4d-77.6872444*

Tight Lines !


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

that sounds like a great trip. i would fish the inlets/shoals hard for pups, i fish s end of topsail by the inlet and there is some good drum action in that general area. pomps in the surf this time of year too. should be fleas on that island. tons of mullet in the ICW for bait. you should kill 'em.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have never seen many people on Hutaff Island other than on the inlet side where they were fishing the inlet. I would get dropped off on the back side and go over the dunes and fish the surf near the shoals. I walked around one October and caught a ton of spot. My experience is very limited. BStarling or gshiver would be who I would ask for info. I know they have fished there for years.

Darin


----------



## metzler151 (Dec 2, 2015)

Great info greg12345. Anybody catching spinner sharks on top water out that way?


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

gshivar said:


> Do not know what bullred is talking about. Never heard of any issues of theft on Hutaff island. Been fishing Hutaff since 1960's. You might not even see another person. A lot of drum memories from there. good luck - glenn


Had a rod and reel stolen from outta my boat in 1995. Saw 2 boats head up behing Lea Sunday for some surf fishing.


----------



## S. Lacks (Oct 14, 2021)

metzler151 said:


> Going to Lea-Hutaff this weekend to surf fish.... any words of wisdom?


I ve fished and camped on the island for years. If you are drum fishing fresh caught mullet minnows ( need not be alive but fresh caught best) I ve found the drum move into the surf area at top of high tide and bite on the falling tide. They like to feed in water knee to waist deep. Forget long casts. Toss a mullet on a circle hook in about waist deep water and use pvc pipe for a rod holder. I like to put a small light stick at rod tip if at night. 17 to 20 lb line with a smooth drag because they will use it. Good luck and bent rods to ya. 
They ll put a smile on ya face. 9


metzler151 said:


> Going to Lea-Hutaff this weekend to surf fish.... any words of wisdom?


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

You’ll be fine as far as safety on the island. Have fished it plenty of times without issue. Plenty of trout and reds to be had at night.


----------

